
Gen IV nuclear energy is clean, efficient and plentiful – why the fear? - ericdanielski
https://www.illinoisreview.com/illinoisreview/2019/10/thorner-gen-iv-nuclear-energy-is-clean-efficient-and-plentiful-why-the-fear.html
======
PhilWright
"Gen IV nuclear energy is clean, efficient and plentiful - why the fear?"

Despite all the promises, in practice they are super expensive and take
forever to build. The UK is currently building a new reactor at Hinkley Point.
The total cost keeps going up with the latest estimate at £22bn. The UK
government has to provide a guaranteed minimum price for the electricity it
generates to ensure investors put money into the project. So every UK
household will be paying more for power for 35 years because of just this one
reactor. Not to mention the project started in 2008 and is expected to
actually generate power in 2025. And this ignores the cost of decommissioning
the reactor at the end of its life.

Every generation of reactor is going to be so much cheaper! And yet they never
are. Not in the UK anyway.

